# Computer startet nicht, schwarzer Bildschirm



## LexusTheSecond (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Hardwareabteilung schon einige Zeit lang durchsucht. 
Leider konnte mir bisher keiner der Beiträge helfen.

Mein Problem ist folgendes.
Ich habe seit ca. 14 Monaten mir einen relativ neuen PC zusammengebaut mit folgender Hardware:

Netzteil: CoolMaster Modular 520 Watt
Mainboard: MSI K9A2 CF-F Sokel AM2
Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Platinum Dual Channel, CL4 4x1024Mbyte
Prozessor: AMD Athlon64 X2 5200+ AM2"box", 2x512kB
Grafikkarte: HIS HD 2600XT IceQ Turbo, 512MB ATI Radeon HD2600XT, PCIe
Festplatten und Co. sind alles die alten geblieben.

Der Rechner lief ohne irgendwelche Probleme fast Tag und Nacht.
Vor einen Monat wollte ich diesen wie gewohnt starten. Nur nach dem drücken der Power-Knopfes liefen nur die Lüfter an. Aber es kam kein Piepen und Bild.
Habe danach einen CMOS Reset durchgeführt.
Das half aber auch nicht.
Danach habe ich alle Laufwerke, Festplatten, und PCI Karten (TV-Karte, Soundkarte) ausgebaut. Ohne irgendeinen Effekt.
Da dachte ich mir, da ich ja eh aufrüsten wollte, dass ich mir direkt Teilweise neue Hardware zulege.
Da ich mit meinen PC weniger Games spiele, sondern mehr Videos schneide und 3D Modelling betreibe, habe ich mich für die folgende Hardware entschieden:

Netzteil: Das gleiche wie vorher gekauft
Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ DDR2 PC2-8000 Platinum Dual Channel 4x1024 Mbyte
Mainboard: MSI K9A2 Platium V2, AM2+
Prozessor: AMD Phenom X4 9550 Box, Sockel AM2+
Rest blieb wieder.

Nur habe ich jetzt in mit der neuen Hardware genau das gleiche Problem.
Habe das neue Netzteil durchgemessen, nur einzelne Arbeitsspeichermodule eingebaut und auch ein anderes Gehäuse probiert. 

Ich hatte schon viele Rechner bisher von mir wieder flott bekommen. Nur hier bin ich echt ratlos, woran es noch liegen könnte.

Vielleicht kann mir ja evtl. einer von euch helfen oder hatte schonmal das selbe Problem.

Meine Vermutung ist ja, dass der neue Arbeitsspeicher aus irgendeinen Grund einen wegbekommen hat, so wie der Alte. Hatte bisher schon ewig OCZ einbaut und keine Probleme damit gehabt. 

Schonmal danke, dass ihr meine kleine Geschichte gelesen habt 

Mfg LexusTheSecond


----------



## PC Heini (11. Juni 2008)

Hm, gleich 2x der gleiche Fehler? Hast Du schonmal das Stromkabel zum Netzteil überprüft? Auf dem Mainboard hats ev ne Led, leuchtet die, wenn Du den PC einschaltest?
Wie siehts mit der Biosbatterie aus? Ist die richtig eingebaut und hat noch genug Saft? Hats in Prozessor nähe einen 4 poligen Steckanschluss, an dem kein Kabel angeschlossen Ist? ( Stromstecker für Prozessor ) Dies wäre meine Vorgehensweise.


----------



## LexusTheSecond (11. Juni 2008)

Hi, ja das hat mich ja auch gewundert. Wie gesagt habe jetzt 2 Boards und 2 Netzteile mit jeweils einen Prozessor hier. Klappt aber beides nicht.
Die Kabel habe ich schon mehrfach überprüft. Sind auch alle angeschloßen (auch das für den Prozessor).


----------



## PC Heini (11. Juni 2008)

Hm, ist ev was an der Steckdose faul? Nimm mal ne Lampe und guck ob die brennt. Somit kann man mal ausschliessen, dass der Fehler ausserhalb des PCs liegt.


----------



## LexusTheSecond (11. Juni 2008)

Danke für den Tipp. Habe mal die Steckdose getestet, meine Soundanlaage klappt und Lampe brennt auch. Habe totzdem mal meinen Rechner in einen anderen Raum getestet, aber das half leider nicht.

Mfg LexusTheSecond


----------



## ArtificialPro (31. Juli 2008)

Vllt geht hier ja ein "ich mache die Pc`s anderer kaputt"-Virus rum^^

Ne Spaß beiseite. Ich hab exact das selbe Problem. Heute Nacht bis ung 4:30 lief der Pc, ich hab ihn ausgemacht und hab mich ins bett gelegt. Ganz normal^^ So heute wollt ich den dann wieder anmachen. Er geht an, doch drehen sich nur die Lüfter.

Es gibt ein paar interessante Merkmale dafür das etwas nicht stimmt  Der Lüfter meiner Graka dreht auf voller Geschwindigkeit(normaler weise geht der dann nach 1sek auf normal betrieb) 
Festplatte fährt auch normal hoch, zeigt jedoch keinerlei aktivität in sachen Lesekopfbewegung etc.
Wenn ich den Pc dann ausschalten will, muss ich den Powerknopf mehr als 5 sek gedrückt halten, sonst dauert das ja im Bios nur 1 sek. Der Windows sound erscheint beim hochfahren auch nicht.

Da in diesen ung 11std absolut nichts am Pc gemacht wurde, ist es mir unerklärlich.

Ich hab bereits Bios resettet, Grafikkarte aufgetauscht, alle Kabel überprüft, Festplatte abgestöpselt. Nichts! Der Bildschirm zeigt nichts an,aber er funktioniert, da ich grade mit dem Arbeite. Zum glück hab ich 2 Pc`s^^

Das Mainboard und die CPU und RAM sind alle noch sehr neu. Wurden bis jetzt nur in den Rechner eingebaut.

LG AP


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. Juli 2008)

Ich habe dieses Phänomen, dass plötzlich kein Bild mehr kommt schon bei mehreren PCs beobachtet. In der Regel ließ sich das ganze auf aufgeladene Kondensatoren zurückführen, die eine saubere Hardwareerkennung verhinderten. Besonders häufig tritt das bei der Verwendung von Stromspar-Steckerleisten auf, da diese über einen Schalter verfügen, der bei jedem An- und Ausschalten einen Induktionsstrom erzeugt, der die Kondensatoren des Mainboards auflädt bis irgendwann gar nichts mehr geht. Um diesen Missstand zu beheben müssen die Kondensatoren einfach entladen werden (längere Zeit rumstehen etwa beim PC-Support, der dann feststellt, dass scheinbar nichts kaputt ist etwa). Oder man nimmt den PC einfach vom Netz, schaltet auch das Netzteil ab und betätigt den Power-Knopf mehrfach. Netzteil wieder an und den Vorgang noch ein oder zwei mal wiederholen. Nun sollte alles wieder funktionieren wenn es denn daran lag. Was sonst noch bleibt ist ein Hardwaredefekt.


----------



## ArtificialPro (31. Juli 2008)

Mhh, ich hab es aber leider vor 1 Monat so eingerichtet das alles an einer Steckerleiste hängt, bis auf den Rechner, bzw das Netzteil^^ Aber ich probier es trotzdem nochmal, denn jetzt war er lange nicht am Netz dran.


----------



## ArtificialPro (31. Juli 2008)

mhh, Fehler gefunden. Aber iwie war es kein Fehler  
Ich hab erst den 2. Ram-Reigel entfehrnt=ging immer noch nicht
Dann hab ich den 1. mit dem 2. ausgetauscht=Funktionierte.
Den anderen auch wieder hinzugefügt=ging immer noch!

Also musste ich wie nur mal die beiden Ramriegel austausche. Sehr komisch! Aber zum Glück nichts kaputt, wär teuer^^

LG AP


----------



## port29 (31. Juli 2008)

Leute, leute!

Macht mal bitte folgendes:

Rechnher komplett vom Stromnetz trennen! Dann den Power Knopf ca. 10sek drücken. Den Rechner dann weitere 2-3 Minuten einfach so stehen lassen. Stromstecker rein. Wenn der Rechner dann nicht von selbst bootet, Power Knopf drücken! Fertig! In 99,9% fährt der Rechner hoch.


----------



## ArtificialPro (31. Juli 2008)

Dann war ich wohl der 0,1% Fall^^ LOL

Edit: was soll denn hier "Wenn der Rechner dann nicht von selbst bootet,Power Knopf drücken! " heißen? verarschen kann ich mich auch selber ^^


----------



## port29 (31. Juli 2008)

ArtificialPro hat gesagt.:


> Edit: was soll denn hier "Wenn der Rechner dann nicht von selbst bootet,Power Knopf drücken! " heißen? verarschen kann ich mich auch selber ^^



Schön, dann verarsch dich doch selbst ;-) Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß mit deinem Problem, hoffentlich hängst du da noch lange dran :suspekt:

Ich habe zwar keinen Grund mich hier zu rechtfertigen, aber ich mache es trotzdem: Viele Rechner haben heute im Bios eine Option, die den Rechner automatisch startet, nachdem er vom Stromnetz getrennt wurde. Hier ist z.B. die Beschreibung von Lenovo dazu:

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-59754


----------



## _Lupo_ (31. Juli 2008)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Schön, dann verarsch dich doch selbst ;-) Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß mit deinem Problem, hoffentlich hängst du da noch lange dran :suspekt:
> 
> Ich habe zwar keinen Grund mich hier zu rechtfertigen, aber ich mache es trotzdem: Viele Rechner haben heute im Bios eine Option, die den Rechner automatisch startet, nachdem er vom Stromnetz getrennt wurde. Hier ist z.B. die Beschreibung von Lenovo dazu:
> 
> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-59754


Ich glaube das viele würde ich streichen, zumal es von Lenovo ein Biosupdate gegen diese sinnlose Funktion gibt!


----------



## port29 (31. Juli 2008)

Bei einem Notebook mag es evtl. sinnlos sein, bei einem Desktop bzw. Server sieht es ganz anders aus.


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. August 2008)

Ich finds immer lustig, wenn Leute anfangen einen anderen Lösungsweg zu beschreiben, der im Endeffekt genau das gleiche ist.

Das bewirkt im Endeffekt auch nur das Entladen der Kondensatoren port29. Man sollte schon alle Beiträge lesen 

Und ja: Viele Bios bieten eine Auswahl an in der man einstellen kann ob der PC nach einem 'Stromausfall' bootet oder aus bleibt. Wenn natürlich ein OEM diese Option auf Reboot setzt und dann das Bios modifiziert so dass der Kunde keinen Zugriff auf diese Einstellung hat ist das dumm *g*


----------



## port29 (1. August 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Das bewirkt im Endeffekt auch nur das Entladen der Transistoren port29. Man sollte schon alle Beiträge lesen



Ich hab zwar nur ein BSc. in Elektrotechnik, aber in meinem ganzen Leben habe ich bisher keinen Transistor gesehen, der eine Ladung speichern konnte (besonders im SMD Bereich).  Was du meinst sind sicherlich Kondensatoren. 

Zu solchen Doppelpostings kommt es durch einen ganz einfachen Grund:

Man sieht einen Beitrag und fängt an darauf eine Antwort zu schreiben. Wenn man die Antwort abschickt, ist schon einige Zeit vergangen.


----------



## ArtificialPro (1. August 2008)

Mein Problem ist schon wieder da. Ich hab alles gemacht wie gestern um ihn wieder zum laufen zu bekommen aber es bringt iwie nichts. 

@Port29, bitte nehm das nicht persönlich und deine Tipp half leider auch nicht. 

Was soll ich noch tun? Eig kann es ja nur noch am Mainboard ode CPU liegen. Ich hab noch n 2. Quadcore, aber ist es nicht riskant weil die dann ja vllt auch schrott geht?

LG AP


----------



## PC Heini (1. August 2008)

Na ja, wenn man das wüsste. Beides kostet Geld. Es gibt nur noch 3 Möglichkeiten; Du steckst den anderen Prozessor aufs Board und betest, dass der nicht abraucht.
Du schickst das Board samt Prozessor an den Hersteller und wartest ein paar Wochen.
Du kaufst ein neues MB und steckst den jetztigen Prozessor drauf. Sollte das MB dann abrauchen, haste erstens Garantie, und 2tens weist Du, dass der Prozessor faul ist.
Ein MB wechsel kann uU eine Neuinstallation nach sich ziehen.
Was Du jetzt machst, liegt bei Dir.
Leider war ich noch nie in solch einer Lage, desshalb kann ich keine gescheiteren Tipps geben.
Sorry


----------



## ArtificialPro (1. August 2008)

Mhh ok dank Euch!

Dann werde ich wohl als erstes das Netzteil auschließen, das kam mir schon immer komisch vor ^^ Dann CPU wechseln wenn der Fehler immer noch nicht gefunden wurde dann hab ich so oder so Pech^^

Kann man die heutigen CPU`s auch 1-5 min ohne Lüfter laufen lassen? Also Bios und vllt kurzer Windoof start. 

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können das die sich bei überhitzung runterregeln?! Ich hab einen Q6600 und Q6700...

LG AP 

Ps: Wenn ich in nächster zeit hier nichts mehr schreibe, dann hats PUFF gemacht


----------



## port29 (1. August 2008)

ArtificialPro hat gesagt.:


> Kann man die heutigen CPU`s auch 1-5 min ohne Lüfter laufen lassen? Also Bios und vllt kurzer Windoof start.



Ohne Lüfter ja, ohne Kühler auf gar keinen Fall. Ohne Lüfter dürfte der Rechner ca. 1-2 Minuten wohl laufen können, bis die Temperatur auf ca. 70 Grad steigt. Dann können vier Sachen passieren:

a) Der Rechner geht einfach aus
b) Die CPU regelt sich selbst runter um eine Überhitzung zu verhindern
c) Der Rechner friert einfach ein (die CPU schaltet sich ab)
d) Das willst du sicherlich nicht


----------



## _Lupo_ (2. August 2008)

Ich würds nicht ohne Kühler und Lüfter ausprobieren. Gibt ja auch wenig Grund den nicht einfach draufzusetzen


----------



## ArtificialPro (2. August 2008)

Also iwie verarscht mein Pc mich ^^ Hatte ihn gestern nochmal etwas ausgeschlachtet(Graka, HDD,RAM etc) Dann gegen abend nochmal mit den Sachen angeschlossen und es ging. Ich hab Port29`s Ratschlag/tipp angewand, auch in allen Variationen wie mit dem Ausschalter rumprobiert, strom ran ab.

Hatte den Pc dann über Nacht am Strom gelassen und er ging heute dann auch wieder sofort.

Scheint also doch iwie was mit Ladungen zu tun zu haben. Denn sonst hatte ich den ja immer über nacht aus...

LG AP


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. August 2008)

Natürlich meine ich Kondensatoren ... ich verwechsel die dauernd ... passiert und liegt wohl am Schaltzeichen des Transistors .. da denk ich immer: 'Sieht aus die ein K' -> Kondensator. Was natürlich Unfug ist. Ich hab mir erlaubt den Fehler oben zu korrigieren um kein falsches Wissen zu verbreiten 

Also: Asche auf mein Haup


----------



## schakal102 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und brauche eure Hilfe.

Ich hab ein ziemlich ähnliches Problem. Ich hoffe, dass die Experten von diesem schon besprochenem Problem mir auch helfen können.

Ich hab nen verhältnismäßig alten PC mit alter Hardware, aber alles läuft wunderbar ohne Probleme und ich will nichts neues kaufen jetzt, da ich kein geld hab.

So zu meinem Problem. 
Gestern habe ich im internet gesurft, als plötlich die verbindung gelahmt hat. da wir uns wlan mit den nachbarn teilen und mein pc mit der antenne ein bisschen ungünstig steht, hab ich das ab und zu. dann veränder ich einfach die position der wlan antenne von meiner pci-wlan karte. das hab ich gestern auch gemacht, mit erfolg, netz wurde besser. wollte hervorragende verbindung und hab weitergedreht.
Doch dann ist plötzlich der pc eingefroren. bild am monitor war noch da, aber weder str-alt-ent noch maus haben irgendwelche regung gebracht. ich dachte zuerst, ich hab zu heftig an der antenne gedreht, sodass im pci slot sich was getan hat, obwohl da ja alles festgeschraubt ist, und das so zum absturzt geführt hat. 
ich hab den pc dann durch 5 sek drücken des powerknopfs ausgemacht, und relativ schnell wieder gestartet. doch der monitor blieb diesmal schwarz. er zeigte an "Kein eingangssignal" an.
ich dachte, eventl ist wlan karte im a*** . also den schalter vom netzteil ausgemacht, stecker gezogen, pc aufgemacht, wlan karte ausgebaut.
dann wieder stecker rein, schalter vom netzteil auf "1" umgeschaltet. doch zum einen ging der pc nicht an beim drücken des powerknopfs und was noch seltsamer war, es gab son hochfrequenten pfeifton. der wurde mit der zeit immer höher. also hab ich sicherheitshalber den schalter vom netzteil wieder auf aus gemacht. ach ja, die lüfter gehen manchmal ein bisschen, zucken, obwohl man den powerknopf nicht drücken muss, einfach nur vom netzteil den schalter umlegen.

alles überprüft, alle steckverbindungen pci, grafikkarte, stromstecker vom netzteil zu den geräten. alles doppelt gecheckt. also wieder netzteil an. wieder ging er nicht an und dieses summen. ich hab mal gewartet, so ca. ne minute. plötzlich, nachdem die frequenz wie gesagt angestiegen war, pfeifton weg (nicht weils nicht mehr hörbar war, nur weg) und pc startet wieder!! allerdings wieder ohne wirklich richtig hochzufahren und am monitor kam wieder die meldung "kein eingangssignal".
ich hab schon mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet. alles ausprobiert, grafikkarte ausgebaut, wieder rein usw. was ich festgestellt habe: 
-wenn man den stecker vom netzteil auf an schaltet, gibts immer den pfeifton/summton
-dieser wird immer höher bis er irgendwann weg ist, und dann der pc startbar ist
-zieht man alle möglichen stromstecker aus (von laufwerk, hd, grafikkarte) ändert sich nichts
-zieht man aber den stecker zum mainbord raus, gibts kein pfeifton.

so die nacht drüber geschlafen, alles beim alten. dann das netzteil ausgetauscht. kein pfeifton, pc startet, aber fährt nicht hoch, selbe fehlermeldung. hab dann mal noch die tv karte ausgebaut. 

und siehe da, pc funktioniert wieder einwandfrei. mit wlan karte auch. ich vermutete also, die tv karte hat sich verabschiedet (aber wieso, hab nichts gemacht mit ihr, nicht gerüttelt, nicht in betrieb gehabt zur zeit des absturzes)
dann hab ich geprüft, ob vielleicht der pci slot der tv karte kaputt ist, aber dort funktioniert die wlan karte, ne zusätzliche soundkart, in jeder variation. ich hab jetzt sogar an die stelle der stamm-tv-karte ne alte eingebaut, alles geht, auch tv gucken.
hab die stamm tv karte auch separat in anderen pci slot getestet, dann ging der pc nicht.
also hatte ich stark vermutet, die tv karte ist hinnig. 

ABER, beim pc von meinem mitbewohner geht sie. wir haben sie zwar nicht komplett installiert und tv geguckt, aber der rechner ist hochgefahren.

was ist nun los ich will erstmal gern auf paar tips von euch warten, bevor ich wieder alles umbaue und das mit dem kondensator entladen mal probieren werde.

ach ja, noch kurz was zum mainbord. ich hab ne agp grafikkarte und 3 pci slots, allerdings wird der 1. neben den agp slot von der grafa blockiert. im 2. hab bzw hatte ich die wlan karte drin, im 3. tv karte

jetzt wie gesagt hab ich wlan in 2., andere tv karte in 3. und 1. frei aber blockiert. habs auch mal andersrum probiert. wlan in 3. andere tv in 2. hat auch funktioniert. 

da die stamm-tv-karte ja im pc vom mitbehohner war und dort auch hochgefahren ist und pc dort geht, kann dann eigentlich noch was mit den kondensatoren sein? oder ist es irgendein irq problem? ich würd die tv karte gern wieder benutzten, weil sie viel bessere qualität hat

joo, war nen echt langer post, aber ich hoffe mal, somit sind viele nachfragen schon mal beantwortet. wäre über hilfe megadankbar!!


----------



## PC Heini (30. Oktober 2008)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Forum

Hmmm, komische Sache ists allemal. Nun, zum Pfeifton kann ich mal soviel sagen, dass es vom Netzteil oder der TV Karte kommt. Beide besitzen Hochfrequenzwandler.
Jetzt noch zum Mitbewohner; Besitzt er ev ein PC mit stärkerem Netzteil?
Möglichkeit besteht, dass vlt Dein Netzteil zuwenig Power liefert und  sich das erst jezt bemerkbar macht.
Guckt mal nach.
Um genaueres zu sagen, müsste vorgängig auch herausgefunden werden, woher das Pfeifen definitiv kommt.


----------



## hausl78 (27. Dezember 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe dieses Phänomen, dass plötzlich kein Bild mehr kommt schon bei mehreren PCs beobachtet. In der Regel ließ sich das ganze auf aufgeladene Kondensatoren zurückführen, die eine saubere Hardwareerkennung verhinderten. Besonders häufig tritt das bei der Verwendung von Stromspar-Steckerleisten auf, da diese über einen Schalter verfügen, der bei jedem An- und Ausschalten einen Induktionsstrom erzeugt, der die Kondensatoren des Mainboards auflädt bis irgendwann gar nichts mehr geht. Um diesen Missstand zu beheben müssen die Kondensatoren einfach entladen werden (längere Zeit rumstehen etwa beim PC-Support, der dann feststellt, dass scheinbar nichts kaputt ist etwa). Oder man nimmt den PC einfach vom Netz, schaltet auch das Netzteil ab und betätigt den Power-Knopf mehrfach. Netzteil wieder an und den Vorgang noch ein oder zwei mal wiederholen. Nun sollte alles wieder funktionieren wenn es denn daran lag. Was sonst noch bleibt ist ein Hardwaredefekt.




Hallo! Ich habe so ein ähnliches Problem wie der Eröffner und via Google nun diesen Ansatz gefunden, ev. ist das mein Problem - bin kurz davor mir ein neues Mainboard zu kaufen..

Mein PC:
Q6600 Core 2 Quad @ 2,4 GHz
4 GB RAM Dual Channel
Win XP Prof.
Asus P5K

Ich habe auch alles an einer Steckerleiste. Wenn ich diese einschalte dann kann ich den PC fast jedesmal auf den ersten Drücker hochfahren. Wenn ich die Steckerleiste aber anlasse und den PC herunterfahre und dann ca. 1 min. warte, dann startet der zu 90% nicht mehr hoch, es drehen die Lüfter und das wars, kein BIOS POST Beep, nix.. muss den dann immer mittels Power Knopf abwürgen, dann klappt neustart wieder im Normalfall.

Habe auch schon das mit den Kabeln und internen USB abstecken etc. versucht, hat leider nichts gebracht..

Kann das bei mir auch der Fall sein, der Fehler tritt hier scheinbar total zufällig auf und es nervt mittlerweile schon...
Was kann man dauerhaft dagegen machen? Den PC immer hinten am Netzteil ein und ausschalten?

Danke!
Juergen


----------



## Jensscheffler (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo ! Hast Du für Dein Problem den eine Lösung gefunden ? Habe mir einen Acer Aspire 7720 gekauft und genau das Problem : nach Trennung vom Netz durch abschaltbare Steckdosenleiste starte er nur "sporadisch" . Der Händler gewährte mir ein Austauschgerät ...das gleiche Problem ! Nun fahre ich den PC nur runter , trenne ihn aber nicht mehr vom Netzt und er startet problemlos . Da er im Stand By ja "Saft" verbraucht ist das nicht die Lösung ! Wer hat eine solche im Angebot  Jens.


----------



## hela (16. Juli 2009)

Jensscheffler hat gesagt.:


> ... Der Händler gewährte mir ein Austauschgerät ...das gleiche Problem ! Nun fahre ich den PC nur runter , trenne ihn aber nicht mehr vom Netzt und er startet problemlos ...


Hallo,
ist denn das Austauschgerät beim Händler problemlos gelaufen?
Das hört sich fast so an als hätte das Netzteil Anlaufprobleme. Vielleicht läuft es auch an der Leistungsgrenze? Ich kann hier natürlich nur Vermutungen verbreiten, aber falls das für dich glaubhaft erscheint, dann nimm doch mal ein paar Verbraucher, die nicht unbedingt betriebswichtig sind (DVD-Brenner, TV-Karte o.ä.) von der Stromversorgung und probier mal, ob der Fehler dann noch reproduzierbar ist.


----------



## hausl78 (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Nein leider nicht.. Board war bei Asus, die konnten keinen Fehler finden. Ich habe mir ein neues Asus Board gekauft, jetzt läuft es so wie es sein soll. Das andere liegt im Keller... schade um die damals 100,--

Juergen


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



hausl78 hat gesagt.:


> Das andere liegt im Keller... schade um die damals 100,--


Also ein typischer Fall für eBay..... 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## hausl78 (16. Juli 2009)

Da gehen die Dinger leider "nur" um 30 euro weg (ohne Schaden) und ich will nicht so tun als ob ich nichts davon weiß - ich gehör nämlich noch zu den ehrlichen gaunern ;-)

bin mir sicher wenn ich das dazuschreibe, dann bekomm ich 10 eur dafür..

juergen


----------



## Jensscheffler (16. Juli 2009)

hela hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> ist denn das Austauschgerät beim Händler problemlos gelaufen?
> Das hört sich fast so an als hätte das Netzteil Anlaufprobleme. Vielleicht läuft es auch an der Leistungsgrenze? Ich kann hier natürlich nur Vermutungen verbreiten, aber falls das für dich glaubhaft erscheint, dann nimm doch mal ein paar Verbraucher, die nicht unbedingt betriebswichtig sind (DVD-Brenner, TV-Karte o.ä.) von der Stromversorgung und probier mal, ob der Fehler dann noch reproduzierbar ist.


Hallo !
Das Austauschgerät dürfte noch garnicht gelaufen sein da es noch orginal verpackt war . Und da liegt ja das Problem : zwei neue Geräte und zwei mal das gleiche Problem . Sollte die ganze Serie eine Macke haben würde man von anderen Besitzern ja was ähnliches hören - ist aber nicht  . Bin ratlos ! Jens .


----------



## Penelopee (21. August 2009)

Juhu, danke schön! 

Ich gehörte zu den 99% und bin gerade sehr froh, den Rechner so einfach gefixt zu haben. Dankedankedanke


----------



## TimoSchaller (21. August 2009)

Hai es könnte daran liegen das der Bildschirm mer volt braucht als das netzteil zu bieten hat

Es kann aber auch daran liegen das du zu viele Sachen eigesteckt hast an die Steckdose so das du nur noch strom für den Rechner hatest


----------



## hela (23. August 2009)

TimoSchaller hat gesagt.:


> Hai es könnte daran liegen das der Bildschirm mer volt braucht als das netzteil zu bieten hat ...


Hallo TimoSchaller,

du hast natürlich recht: Falls der Bildschirm kein eigenes Netzteil hat und aus dem Netzteil des Computers versorgt wird, dann müsste erst mal sichergestellt sein, dass er auch mit der richtigen Spannung versorgt wird. Ansonsten bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz (bei mir dunkelgrau).


TimoSchaller hat gesagt.:


> ... Es kann aber auch daran liegen das du zu viele Sachen eigesteckt hast an die Steckdose so das du nur noch strom für den Rechner hatest



Zu diesem Thema gab es schon vor einem Jahr umfangreiche empirische Untersuchungen, wobei ...


Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> In der Regel ließ sich das ganze auf aufgeladene Kondensatoren zurückführen, die eine saubere Hardwareerkennung verhinderten. Besonders häufig tritt das bei der Verwendung von Stromspar-Steckerleisten auf, da diese über einen Schalter verfügen, der bei jedem An- und Ausschalten einen Induktionsstrom erzeugt, der die Kondensatoren des Mainboards auflädt bis irgendwann gar nichts mehr geht.


Wir haben zwar bisher noch nicht erfahren, wie man das auf _"aufgeladene Kondensatoren zurückführen"_ und dabei alle anderen Bauteile auf dem Mainboard als unwesentlich und am Fehlerbild unbeteiligt ausschließen kann und wo die mysteriöse Induktivität herkommt, die beim Ein- und Ausschalten einen Induktionsstrom verursacht, so dass die verflixten Kondensatoren *auf dem Mainboard* aufgeladen werden. Ich habe mich deshalb auch schon oft gefragt, warum auf dem Mainboard überhaupt Kondensatoren verbaut wurden. Es ist ja eigentlich bekannt, dass Kondensatoren wirklich nichts anderes können als sich aufzuladen oder auch zu entladen, wenn man die entsprechende Spannung anlegt. 

Dein Tipp weist aber nun in eine ganz andere Richtung: Offensichtlich bist du der Meinung, dass die Steckdosenleiste eine dominierende Rolle beim o.g. Fehler spielt. Die Idee hatte ich auch schon und habe mir eine größere Anzahl Steckdosenleisten (alle mit Schalter!) besorgt und überall im Verwandten- und Bekanntenkreis ausprobiert, wo es einen Computer gab. Leider habe ich den Fehler *nicht einmal* beobachten können, keine Ahnung woran das nun wieder liegt.


----------



## Fifti (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo, hatte auch das Problem. Dachte schon nach mehreren Versuchen, ich gehöre zu dem 1%. Half alles nix, bis auch ich alle Geräte vom Strom (HDD´s, DVD...) und einen Speicherriegel raus. Starten, läuft. Laufwerke ran, läuft. Anderen Speicherriegel wieder mit rein,...läuft nicht Speicherriegel getauscht, läuft! anderen Speicherriegel mit rein, läuft! 
Keine Ahnung, warum und weshalb. Ach so, Board: K9A2 Platinum mit AMD Phenom 9550 und 2x 2GB Kingston.
Vielleicht entladen sich die Kondi´s erst richtig, wenn die Speichersteckplätze mal leer waren


----------



## Buh79 (29. Januar 2010)

Danke für diesen Thread.

Hatte das gleiche Problem. Zum Glück war mein PC 99,9% Fall. PC vom Netz nehmen (habe auch alle anderen Kabel entfern) Ein/Ausschalter drücken und warten; nach 5 Minuten einschalten und siehe da: Er lebt!

Danke!


----------



## lordofscotland (4. Februar 2010)

Moin Moin,

habe das selbe Problem und den Rat mit dem entfernen des Netzsteckers ausprobiert, doch die Monitore bleiben schwarz.
Prozessor, HDD, DVD und der Rest bis auf die Graka funktionieren.
Kann es möglicherweise sein das sich die Graka verabschiedet hat?

Das wäre das einzige was mir noch einfallen würde.

thx


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Weitere Möglichkeiten die Mir noch einfallen (ohne jetzt den Thread durchzulesen):
1. Stecker am Monitorkabel defekt (z.B. Pin verbogen/abgebrochen).
2. Monitor defekt (Funktioniert denn überhaupt die Kontrolleuchte? Monitor mal an einem anderen PC getestet?).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## lordofscotland (4. Februar 2010)

Kontrolleuchten der Monitore funktionieren, werden grün beim einschalten und springen dann auf orange um, das Herstellerlogo wird auch angezeigt und am Notebook meiner Freundin gingen beide an und zeigten auch den Desktop an.

Tippe nun immer stärker auf die Graka, da HDD und auch der Lüfter der CPU normal laufen. Und beim drücken von STRG - ALT - ENTF der PC auch wieder eine Art Neustart durchführt, es halt nur kein Bild angezeigt wird.


thx

lordofscotland


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Februar 2010)

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, dann würde ich die Grafikkarte mal in einem anderen PC einbauen und gucken was passiert.
Gleich nach dem einschalten die "Pause"-Taste drücken, dann hält der PC beim BIOS-Bootvorgang an und Du solltest den Bootscreen sehen (man brauch ja nicht unbedingt Windows starten und Treiber installieren, nur um zu sehen ob die Grafikkarte noch funktioniert oder nicht ).
Ausschalten tust Du den PC dann in dem Du den Einschaltknopf so lange gedrückt hälst (i.d.R. 3 Sek.) bis er sich abschaltet.


----------



## lordofscotland (4. Februar 2010)

Also hab das mit der Pausetaste probiert und nichts zu sehen, was mich wundert das der Startbeep nicht erscheint wenn man den PC anschaltet.
Könnte es sein das es da etwas anderes zerschossen haben könnte? 

*Grübel*


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Februar 2010)

Kein piepen..... würde mir auch zu denken geben.
Ich würde mal *alle* Steckkarten (also auch die Grafikkarte) und den RAM rausnehmen.
Ausserdem alle Laufwerke (sowohl vom Datenkabel als auch vom Stromkabel) und evtl. vorhandene Gehäuselüfter abklemmen.
Wenn der PC dann noch immer nicht piept (Errorcode), dann würde ich eher auf ein Problem mit dem Mainboard und/oder der CPU tippen.
Evtl. auch nochmal alle Anschlusstecker prüfen ob sie eingesteckt sind und auch richtig sitzen (ggf. mal etwas dran rütteln).


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. Februar 2010)

Also bevor hier ausufernde Diagnosen versucht werden wie wäre es mit dem simpelsten: Einfach mal nen Bios Reset, evtl. hat sich einfach nur was verkantet bei der Erkennung.


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Februar 2010)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> .....evtl. hat sich einfach nur was verkantet bei der Erkennung.


Das Problem kenne ich bisher nur vom ESC K7S5A..... welches allerdings einen (undefinierbaren) Errorcode Piept..... aber da hilft auch kein Reset.


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. Februar 2010)

Mir sind die Symptome von mehreren Boards bekannt. Meist treten sie auf wenn an der Hardware was gemacht wurde. Auch wenns nur das Anfassen ohne Entladen ist was man nie machen sollte. Von daher: Strom weg, Biosbatterie raus und mal schaun.


----------

